# Number Plate hiding on Photo's



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

I know I've seen the link on here somewhere but now can't find out, how do I swirl out number plates on phot's I want to upload?

Cheers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

on photobucket, you can edit a picture and either swirl the plate or rub it out so to speak


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

what kev said..

that or do what i do, photoshop the photo to blank the plate using the colour picker to get the right colour of the plate lol


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

GIMP is another option mate. Free photo editor, pretty good to be fair. Edit then upload.

A lot less resource hungry than PS etc I find.

http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tips everyone


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

If you use gimp. 

Open the picture. 

Use path select tool, and make a box around your plate. 

Right click, and select "make selection from path". 

Then go to filters, click blur, and add a "gausian blur". 

Save as a new image.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Someone should create a program that does it automatically. You upload all the photos into the program, it finds the numberplate surround and colours it in or swirls it. 

Would be brilliant and put to great use. Such a pain having to edit each individual photo.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

google must have one.. the numberplates on google street view are all automatically blurred, but some are still missed from certain angles.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've seen a website that shows how easy it is to unswirl number plates.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah. I think just simply filling it in with a yellow or white is sufficient. And looks alot cleaner. And you can do it on paint.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i photoshop it to cover the numbers with the same colour as the plate..(similar to dann with paint i pressume)
to unswirl it all you need to do is swirl it in the opposite direction.. the way round this is too swirl it then slightmy move overlapping, swirl the other direction and so on ect, makes it a bit harder.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> i photoshop it to cover the numbers with the same colour as the plate..(similar to dann with paint i pressume)
> to unswirl it all you need to do is swirl it in the opposite direction.. the way round this is too swirl it then slightmy move overlapping, swirl the other direction and so on ect, makes it a bit harder.


Or just pixellate them


----------

